# NREMT B Practice Test



## sdaileyemt (Jul 15, 2009)

Is there a free one? i was retaking a class as a refresher but I feel as confident as I am going to get with this cluster fudge class. And wanna take a practice test first. I feel like I know my stuff especially after my ride along and the Medic let me do hands on like BP's vitals and questions I feel SUPER confident, he was actually the one who suggested I take the test and drop my class he said I was really proficient and made the occasional "rookie mistakes" but other then that for a rider he was impressed.


----------



## guardian528 (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=11238

search.

i found the bottom one, emtportal, to be very helpful. just create an account(free) and get access to a lot of really good questions. the other sites seem to all have the same questions, which are easy.


----------



## sdaileyemt (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow thanks sorry out of it been up since 5 school wifes dr appointments studying I am a bit out lol.


----------

